# HEEELP.... Brother KH-965



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

My newly purchased machine just arrived complete with ribber attachment. I was so excited to try it out (I am a newbie), and was happy when I knitted my first rib, however I wanted to continue knitting and picked a simple pattern out of the patterns book. Then I got stuck, I found a tutorial on you tube that explain how to use the computer part of the machine, but I don't want to knit on a single bed (as it leaves long floats on the back of knitting), but the tutorial only focuses on single bed using K-carriage, now I have the ribber set up with KH carriage and the connecting arm therefore I don't really know how to follow instructions on you tube. Can anyone understand what I am talking about? I am very confused. Please help
Best regards
eva


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you mean you want to knit double jacquard? Brother call this multi colour rib and you will find instructions in your ribber manual


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

HI, many thanks for replying so fast, yes I've been reading about it in the manual, as you say they refer to it as rib when I am really wanted tuck or plain knitting according to the sample patterns 17, which is 2 colours and I can feed only one colour in the rib carriage. 
regards
eva


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

If you are all new to machine knitting start with something simple, then you can advance very fast. Start with simple stockinette, then fairisle, tuck. After that connect ribber and do simple 1x1 rib, then full needle rib. After you do all this start with the double jacquard. There are lots of things that can go wrong and a beginner does not know if it is them or the machine. 
There is fairisle with short floats.


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi, thank you for your reply, yes I would like to knit a simple stockinette stitch or tuck etc but would like to use the ribber as well so it'll be double knit. I have knitted a nice 10 cm rib and would like to continue simple one colour stockinette like when you knit a jumper, the bottom part is rib, then you continue with plain knitting. Or is it not possible to use the ribber as a double bed machine like the Passap machine? Many thanks for any advise you can give.
regard
Eva


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes you can use the ribber as double bed machine, but you also can use only the main bed. For a beginner that is much easier, you see what you do and the knitting is not hidden between the beds. With the Passap the knitting is always between the beds even if you knit only on one bed.
If you know to knit on Passap and only the 965 is new to you then you I would not consider you a newbie.


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi, I consider myself a newbie for the reason that I completely forgot everything about machine knitting, I am very upset about this as I used to have a Passap back in the 80's when it was a new thing, I used it for only a short while and sold it, 30 years passed and I cannot remember a thing, this machine seems simple enough but I need to learn all over again, all the settings and functions. Thank you for helping me, this is getting me down a little but will not give up just yet.
regards
Eva


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes you can do you ribbing, transfer the stitches to the main bed and drop the ribber. The only way to get rid of floats is to do doublebed jacquard using a colour changer. You will have a krc switch on your machine that will convert most of the in built fairisle to use for dbj


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Many thanks for your reply, I do appreciate it.
regards
eva


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

I must be stupid, I've done what you suggested, I transferred the stitches over to the main bed and knitted one row, and the whole knitting dropped to the floor.I don't know what I've done wrong.
regards
Eva


----------



## classixuk (Jul 16, 2016)

nuttynurse1153 said:


> I must be stupid, I've done what you suggested, I transferred the stitches over to the main bed and knitted one row, and the whole knitting dropped to the floor.I don't know what I've done wrong.
> regards
> Eva


Welcome back to Machine Knitting Eva!

I read your posts and felt so sorry for you, so I thought I'd chip in with some (hopefully) helpful advice!

In answer to your last query about the knitting dropping to the floor, the most likely reason is that you forgot to re-thread your carriage with yarn before you passed it over the row of knitting. Have a little look.

It's so easy to do, especially as you need to change presser plates when going from double bed to single bed knitting.

If it's makes you feel any better, I did the same yesterday on a Passap...and I have no excuse...as you well know...Passaps are double bed set-up all the time! Hee hee! 

I'm posting because I want you to stop being so hard on yourself. You've been 30 years away from the craft, and the moment you've jumped back in (with a machine that works completely differently to the Passaps you trained on, I might add) you're already trying to get straight back in to where you left off. I have a feeling you've achieved lots in life, and helped many achieve lots too? Am I right? 

I can tell you that you have purchased a beautiful machine; great choice! The 965i is a dream brother machine. I am only lucky enough to own the 950i (still a great machine, but nowhere near as posh as yours). Our machines are quite similar.

I also own a Passap too. I'm not sure which model you last used, but mine is the e6000. It's the electronic version of the DM80? They are very similar, and both feature things called 'pushers' which you may remember having to use just underneath the needles for patterning?

The Brother machines are very different. Everything the 'pushers' do on a Passap is done by the computer in the Brother machine that you have. This means approaching it very differently to how you used to.

On a Brother machine, the ribber is simply an 'accessory'. It's rather dumb to be honest (intelligence wise), and relies on it's 'big brother' i.e. the main bed, to wow both the knitter and the eventual recipient of the garment.

I looked at pattern number 17 in the StitchWorld book (very nice choice by the way), but I'm afraid to tell you that this pattern was intended for knitting on the main bed only - as true Fairisle - and that means using 2 colours in the standard bed carriage and dealing with floats. Don't give up hope now you've read that though...it was intended for the mere mortals who couldn't afford the ribber and main bed at the same time...Brother had to 'give them some hope' that fancy things could be done with just the one bed they had purchased.

You were probably more used to seeing a pattern in your old Passap books, and then deciding which technique you would use to knit it - double bed, tuck, stockinette, slip stitch etc. Passap can offer that, as there are always 2 beds with EVERY machine. Brother can't. They weren't sure if you had just the single bed, or if you had a ribber too.

For that reason, most of the entire StitchWorld book of patterns is based on you using the main bed only! That's your tuck stitch, slip stitch, motifs, weaving, lace - the lot! There are a few patterns that mention using the 'KRC' changer in there that are for use only with a double bed colour changer and a ribber, but everything else is single bed. You will be amazed at how much you can achieve without using the second bed - only the Fairisle patterns will have floats.

But now here's the best part - if you take the ribber off and just concentrate on learning the single bed stuff first (even the cast ons are different to what you used to do) - you can reattach the ribber later on and flick a switch on your main bed to make all those 'single bed fairisle patterns' into true double-bed, single fabric, no floats guaranteed - just like a Passap.

But I will say it again - the ribber is dumb - literally no brains - it relies on you knowing the single bed functions and computer a bit more so that you can order it about. It's not hard once you know how. Infact, it's a pleasure.

I am going to suggest that you start at this link, which is a series of free video lessons for the Brother Machines by a great teacher called Diana Sullivan (she's even posher than us...she uses a KH-970!): http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLoUZP3NyltP8wWNF69XK-cgpMUzUr1Bii

Watch the ones you know, and learn from the ones you don't. She gets you comfortable with the main bed and settings, then gives you a whole load of short lessons on getting your ribber under control! 

Welcome back Eva. I hope this post gives you some of the hope you need, and we all look forward to reading about your progress!

Chris xx


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Eva. I think Chris has covered everything you really need to know at this point and has given you some good advice. I had your make and model of machine, I also had the same one that Chris has, but I guess I am posh now because I have the 970. :sm09:


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

WOW, Chris I didn't expect such a nice long and very helpful advice from anyone, I do appreciate your time to comfort me. Perhaps it is just me I wanted to run before I can walk. I have taken your advice and everybody elses' I forgot about my ribber as you mentioned it is not the same as Passap and the ribber is just an accessory. So, last night I have picked another pattern from the book (825) and knitted a sample piece, I have been treasuring it ever since, it turned out just perfect, I have also ordered a colour changer so I could knit jacquards on both beds. To be honest I had great plans for the immediate future and I cannot wait to get there fast enough,with my brother 965 I can program my own designs which of course I need to learn and would also like to buy a software Designaknit8, but that is so expensive I need to work more overtime. I was told that it'll cost me another £500, what is your opinion on that?- In the meantime I am going to practice with the basics thank you for the link to tutorials.
Best regards
Eva


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi,
Thanks for your reply, the 970 is must be the best of the best enjoy your knitting.
regards
eva


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Eva the 965 is a lovely machine, I loved using mine. The KH970 wins because it has the garment creation in it but if you get a Knitleader to use with 965 then that will do the same job. As regards to DAK I would advice you learn to use the machine first, and all that can do on it's own, then think about whether you would like DAK or not.


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

nuttynurse1153 said:


> My newly purchased machine just arrived complete with ribber attachment. I was so excited to try it out (I am a newbie), and was happy when I knitted my first rib, however I wanted to continue knitting and picked a simple pattern out of the patterns book. Then I got stuck, I found a tutorial on you tube that explain how to use the computer part of the machine, but I don't want to knit on a single bed (as it leaves long floats on the back of knitting), but the tutorial only focuses on single bed using K-carriage, now I have the ribber set up with KH carriage and the connecting arm therefore I don't really know how to follow instructions on you tube. Can anyone understand what I am talking about? I am very confused. Please help
> Best regards
> eva


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

classixuk said:


> Welcome back to Machine Knitting Eva!
> 
> I read your posts and felt so sorry for you, so I thought I'd chip in with some (hopefully) helpful advice!
> 
> ...


Wow!,, you should be a teacher. You have explained this so well!


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi Ladies, I've got stuck again can you help? On Brother 965 would anybody know how this machine can cast OFF automatically? I am not very good at casting off my finished work manually stitch by stitch and according to the book this one should be able to do it. In the Brother manual I can only see a small section on how to remove the knitting but that would leave the work to unravel as it isn't finished yet. I am getting rather frustrated.Please help me again, many thanks.
Eva


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I am not sure what book you are reading but you can't cast off automatically. If there is a machine that does this I want one! Are you reading the instructions for when you use a garter carriage?


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

I've seen it somewhere on the internet, when I was looking for the Brother manual but I can't find it now. Thanks for your reply anyway, I just continue to struggle.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

There is the Brother linker that will cast off, but you have to operate it


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought of that June but I wouldn't say these are automatic.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> I am not sure what book you are reading but you can't cast off automatically. If there is a machine that does this I want one! Are you reading the instructions for when you use a garter carriage?


I want one too.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

susieknitter said:


> I thought of that June but I wouldn't say these are automatic.


Yes that is why I said you have to operate it.

Personally, I find it quicker to do by hand


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I never bothered to mention it because I found mine a real pain to use. Also like you I find it quicker to cast off manually.


----------



## classixuk (Jul 16, 2016)

nuttynurse1153 said:


> Hi Ladies, I've got stuck again can you help? On Brother 965 would anybody know how this machine can cast OFF automatically? I am not very good at casting off my finished work manually stitch by stitch and according to the book this one should be able to do it. In the Brother manual I can only see a small section on how to remove the knitting but that would leave the work to unravel as it isn't finished yet. I am getting rather frustrated.Please help me again, many thanks.
> Eva


Good morning Eva!

Well, it sounds as though, despite you feeling frustrated, that you've actually been making considerable progress seeing as you are now at the stage of casting off! Well done you! 

I can tell you that there is actually a way to do an "automatic cast off" on your machine; well, it's "semi-automatic", but that's better than nothing, right? I'll detail it in a second!

In answer to your previous question first, you asked me about a software called 'Design A Knit', and my thoughts on it? My thoughts are simply, "Buy it!". I like it so much, that if somebody were asking me if they should buy a second machine, or DAK (that's what we call 'Design A Knit'), I would recommend DAK first. I assume of course that you are proficient using computer softwares such as Microsoft Word, Publisher or perhaps Excel, as DAK is laid out very similarly to these types of softwares (menu structure etc.)

Briefly, in DAK, there are 5 'areas':

The first is the garment designer. In this area, you simply input the chest size of the person you are making a garment for along with the results of the tension swatch you have knitted (rows and stitches per 10cm). You then tell DAK what type of garment you'd like a pattern for, e.g. a cardigan, with a V-Neck, long sleeves. And that's it. Boom! You'll have an instant pattern that you can print out for your garment that simply 'works' every time.

The second is the original pattern designer. This area enables you to make patterns for anything that your imagination conjures up. A 6ft zig zag table runner? Simply draw it on the screen and that's it. Boom! You get given a pattern.

The third is the stitch designer. This area allows you to design your own stitch patterns. You simply paint with the colours you would like, in a design you would like, and that's it. Boom! You can download the pattern to your machine and use it.

The fourth area is a "photo converter". This area allows you to scan a photo (your favourite pet or grandchild perhaps?) and then convert the photo into a knitted pattern in just 3 clicks. Boom! You can actually knit a photo!

And the fifth area is my favourite part - interactive knitting! This turns your laptop screen into a giant 'intelligent row counter'. Let's say we are knitting that V-Neck cardigan I described earlier, and we are knitting a photo of your pet dog into it? On your screen you would see where your knitting carriage is meant to be, and how many needles you should be working on. As you move your carriage, the carriage on the screen moves too. When you need to do something, a helpful voice will say, "Decrease 3 stitches on the right, and change colour number 2 in the carriage". Boom! It's like having a virtual knitting guru sitting with you all of the time.

And guess what? You can even use DAK with any other knitting machines you buy, including punchcard and manual machines such as the LK-150 and KX-350 too. It is the best investment I made!

Now then, enough of these 'Booms!"...let's get onto that semi-automatic cast off...you will need a single prong transfer tool!

The first three steps are to prepare you for the cast-off, and only need to be done once!

1. Make sure your carriage is at the right and that your yarn is in the feeder. Turn the stitch dial to 10. Place the carriage setting to 'hold' (on your machine, you do that by using the sliding switch on the left hand side of the carriage that says N H (and possibly I) ... slide it to H).

2. Before we go any further, you need to transfer your right most stitch over to the needle on its left (like a decrease), and move the now empty needle back to 'non-working position' i.e. all the way back out of work. So if you had say 20 needles on the right, you will transfer the stitch from needle 20 to needle 19, and then place needle 20 all the way back out of work.

3. Next, you need to move all of your other needles that carry stitches (i.e. every needle except the one you have just transfered a stitch onto) to 'HOLD' position - for you that means moving them all out to 'E' position. Remember to leave one needle (in our example it was number 19) in work.

The semi automatic cast off procedure:

a) (Make sure your carriage is still in 'HOLD' and that you have yarn in your feeder!) Slide the carriage to the left until it passes the one needle that is in work, then slide it back to the right.

b) Using your transfer tool, take the stitch from the needle you have just 'knitted' and transfer it to needle on the left. Push the now empty needle you just used to 'non-working position', and place the needle you just transfrered the stitch to into 'working position' (i.e. B position).

Repeat steps A to B for as many times as you need to in order to reach the end of the work.

When you've done your last stitch, simply slip your yarn tail through the last loop and pull firmly.

There you go, you've now cast off!

Hope this helps,
Chris x


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi ladies,
I am still here struggling and ready to give up. I've been trying and trying but the more I learn the more confused I get, I have watched YouTube, I have taken advice and read books and not getting anywhere. Each time I learn something new I get excited then everything goes bad. It appears to me that I am too thick and wasted all my savings on a machine that I am too stupid to learn to use. Surely this can't be so difficult ? Recently purchased a KCR900 double colour changer for my Brother 965, and guess what? it won't pick up the yarn or when it did once it just drugged it along the bed without knitting. According to the book when you pass the carriage the colour changer should click but my one doesn't, even though that little leaver is sticking out set properly. Actually nothing is touching it so I don't know what part of the carriage should make it click, and why doesn't it pick/knit the colours? Can anybody help please. Thank you very much, I am getting so desperate and sad about the whole thing.
eva


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Eva, I don't want to sound rude but I think you are trying to run before you can walk. You need to learn the basics first before you even start to try to do the more elaborate stitch patterns/techniques. With machine knitting there is a lot to learn and I don't believe anyone could learn to do what you are trying to do in the short time that you have had a machine. You wont have wasted your money if you take things slowly! Nice things can be made on the main bed only. You have done a rib so why not do what has been suggested by others on here, transfer the stitches up to the main bed and do a simple built in stitch pattern for the remainder of the piece. Think of it like this......you wouldn't have one driving lesson and then expect to race at Brands Hatch and win would you?
Take it one step at a time and you might get somewhere, if you don't do this then you will have wasted your money.
Sorry for sounding so harsh but I can see you are frustrated when you needn't be. I have been machine knitting for some years now and have owned/still own different makes and models of machines and I am still learning.
At the moment I am fighting a Lace carriage on a new to me machine and it is like I am back at square one!


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Well said Susieknitter. Machine knitting is a skill like anything else. You wouldn't expect to sit down at a sewing machine and produce designer garments, never having used one before.

You also have to learn your machine, its little quirks. I too have been knitting for years and quite frequently, it all falls in my lap, or gets caught on the gate pegs, or something isn't working properly. Other days it is great.

It does take patience and one step at a time

You will get there!


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi Chris,
thank you so much for your reply, to be honest I can learn more from people like you than reading from books. However, I feel I'm not getting anywhere. I have taken peoples' advice to start from the beginning and get used to knitting on single bed first, which I did and managed to knit some motifs, I also practiced casting on and off and increase/decrease. So I purchased a double bed 4 colour changer KCR900 to be able to knit on double bed but that was a disaster for me. First of all the colour changer that suppose to "click" when you pass it then, we need to press the button with yarn already in it, but the carriage does not pick it up or when it does then it does not knit just drops the yarn half way down the bed. The colour changer does not click even though the leaver is visible but nothing actually touching it when the carriage passes it to be able to click. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, others suggest that I should keep practicing the basics, but I thought I already done that on single bed. If only I could knit a square, just a square on the double bed using perhaps 2 colours I would not have to take medication.(Joke, sort of). My other concern is that I would also like to knit in one colour for instance patterns from Stitch world book page numbers 116-117 but I don't know what setting I should use on my carriage and ribber, there are no instructions anywhere. Thank you very much for your help.
eva


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi, 
many thanks for your reply, perhaps you are right , I want to learn everything in a short time, but I also listened to some of you ladies that advised me to take it slowly, which I thought I did by learning (practicing) on single bed first, and have managed to knit some patterns, I practiced casting on and off and increase and decrease. I thought I could try the double bed knitting but got stuck completely when I attached the colour changer, it appears to be the wrong size/make even though KCR900 suppose to be the right one for my Brother 965, I don't know what to do to make it work.
happy knitting and best regards
Eva


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

nuttynurse1153 said:


> Hi Chris,
> thank you so much for your reply, to be honest I can learn more from people like you than reading from books. However, I feel I'm not getting anywhere. I have taken peoples' advice to start from the beginning and get used to knitting on single bed first, which I did and managed to knit some motifs, I also practiced casting on and off and increase/decrease. So I purchased a double bed 4 colour changer KCR900 to be able to knit on double bed but that was a disaster for me. First of all the colour changer that suppose to "click" when you pass it then, we need to press the button with yarn already in it, but the carriage does not pick it up or when it does then it does not knit just drops the yarn half way down the bed. The colour changer does not click even though the leaver is visible but nothing actually touching it when the carriage passes it to be able to click. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, others suggest that I should keep practicing the basics, but I thought I already done that on single bed. If only I could knit a square, just a square on the double bed using perhaps 2 colours I would not have to take medication.(Joke, sort of). My other concern is that I would also like to knit in one colour for instance patterns from Stitch world book page numbers 116-117 but I don't know what setting I should use on my carriage and ribber, there are no instructions anywhere. Thank you very much for your help.
> eva


It is quite obviously that you have been offended by me.....even though I was just trying to be helpful....for this I am sorry. I will however still try to help seeing that I hate to think that anyone is struggling to use a machine that is as nice as you have.
The patterns on pages 116-117 can only be knit using an automatic carriage/garter carriage. They are not knit using your main carriage and ribber carriage.
The colour changer should work correctly, perhaps it is out of line or not set up correctly.


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh dear, please forgive me if I sounded offended that was probably my frustration., I am not offended by your replies, in fact I do appreciate every little help you offered so far. I have kept your messages for further references as you have been very helpful. I don't know why you actually thought that I was offended, please do not think I am. Thank you for everything and please keep in touch.
eva


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Eva I have sent you a PM.


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

I have had a 965 for a couple of years now, and thanks to susieknitter I resisted the temptation to teach it to fly - out the window! (lol). I am still learning, there's absolutely no doubt about that, and I often have to do the same thing over many times before I can say that I have mastered one section. I have a manual, but it is not always as clear and easy as it looks. Sometimes I have to see it done.

Recently, susieknitter gave a link to some 965 videos on Youtube. There are four parts to the teaching video.I think this link will take you to them, where you will also find some trouble shooting ones as well.






Someone recently told me that we don't fail, until we give up trying. Keep at it, good luck and happy knitting.


----------



## classixuk (Jul 16, 2016)

nuttynurse1153 said:


> Hi Chris,
> thank you so much for your reply, to be honest I can learn more from people like you than reading from books. However, I feel I'm not getting anywhere. I have taken peoples' advice to start from the beginning and get used to knitting on single bed first, which I did and managed to knit some motifs, I also practiced casting on and off and increase/decrease. So I purchased a double bed 4 colour changer KCR900 to be able to knit on double bed but that was a disaster for me. First of all the colour changer that suppose to "click" when you pass it then, we need to press the button with yarn already in it, but the carriage does not pick it up or when it does then it does not knit just drops the yarn half way down the bed. The colour changer does not click even though the leaver is visible but nothing actually touching it when the carriage passes it to be able to click. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, others suggest that I should keep practicing the basics, but I thought I already done that on single bed. If only I could knit a square, just a square on the double bed using perhaps 2 colours I would not have to take medication.(Joke, sort of). My other concern is that I would also like to knit in one colour for instance patterns from Stitch world book page numbers 116-117 but I don't know what setting I should use on my carriage and ribber, there are no instructions anywhere. Thank you very much for your help.
> eva


Hi Eva,

First off, thanks for your kind reply. I do believe that people learn in different ways, and I'm pleased that my method works for you.

We know that you're frustrated right now, it really comes across in your posts, hence why we're trying to help.

But if I could use an analogy for a second, to help you see our perspective.

Imagine if this were a baking forum, and a new member were having trouble with their oven. "My soufflees are going flat!", they scream.

Members ask them about the ingredients and techniques they are using, and it's apparent from their replies, "Fan assisted? How do I turn on the fans? My old oven was gas.", "Don't overfold? What does that mean? It doesn't say that in the recipe?" that the member is both unfamiliar with their oven and with the souflee making process.

In order to eliminate the oven being at fault, some users might recommend that the member make up a simple fairy cake mixture and bake for 15 minutes, and report back whether the cakes had risen and cooked correctly.

The next day, the member comes back and says, "I wish I'd never bought this oven. I looked for the fan things but couldn't find how to switch them on, and nothing is working!"
"Did it cook the fairy cakes OK though?"
"I don't know. I tried to make a Baked Alaska instead but the grill came on and melted all the ice-cream!"

I know that must read funny, and hopefully has made you giggle, but it does serve to highlight the comedy of errors that you have provided for us in your eagerness to try new things since you got here 

Your problem right now is that you are so unfamiliar with the settings on the entire machine, that it's impossible for us to 'fault find' with you. It would be so much easier for you (and us) if you could slow it down just a tad and do one simple technique at a time, even just a test piece of each technique. This way, if you become stuck, we can identify what it is that's going wrong - and eliminate the cause (which could be you, or it could be the machine).

Let's say for instance that you concentrate on just the single bed, and put the ribber away somewhere for now.

Establish that you're able to cast on, knit 40 rows of stockinette, and cast off. Everything's working? Great.

Next, we would ask you to make a sample piece of one colour tuck-stitch from the Stitch World book (this would be our 'fairy cake'). Did it work? Let's say it didn't!

Knowing that you were able to knit stockinette, we can eliminate the sponge bar, the needles, the yarn tension masts and your carriage pushing technique.

So we could look at the following potential causes: The carriage switches and mechanisms need oiling, the electronics aren't selecting the needles correctly, the yarn is too thick, you haven't set the KC setting correctly on the carriage, you didn't do the pre-select row correctly, you weren't using enough weights.

That's 6 different potential causes on single bed, one colour tuck stitch alone.

So imagine how we feel when you offer us a melted baked alaska that you whipped up by pogramming the single bed, throwing in a ribber, and a second hand colour changer too instead, and ask us, "what did I do wrong?" lol

For the sake of your sanity, and probably ours, can you test out all the components of your single bed machine thoroughly first?

Make some tension swatches (40 stitches x 60 rows each) in the following order:

Stockinette,
Tuck (1 colour),
Slip (1 colour),
Weaving (use any old yarn to weave with),
2 colour fairisle (using feeders A&B),
Thread lace (using the lace button on your standard carriage),
Lace (using the lace carriage and standard carriage)
Fine Lace (using the lace carriage and standard carriage).

If these all work out OK, only then should you attach the ribber and begin to use it - remember I said it had no brains? The main single bed MUST be fully working and tested before you try with the ribber.
Test pieces for the ribber (all one colour!):
1x1 rib,
2x2 rib,
Full needle rib,
Fishermans Rib,
Half Fishermans Rib.
Full Needle Rib with tuck every other row.

And then...reattach your colour changer with 2 colours threaded up and repeat the above ribs, changing the colour every 2 rows.

It's really important that you do these things in this order...don't jump ahead. We aren't really testing you...we are testing your machines!

Let us know as you go through the list of test pieces if you get stuck at ANY point - we'll have a better idea of what's going wrong then, as each technique uses just one or 2 more parts of the machine (and user steps) than the technique before it.

I think this is what SusieKnitter and JaysClark are also trying to suggest to you. Of some interest to you will probably be the beautiful Double Bed Jacquard blanket that is displayed in JaysClark's profile photo too - these ladies are very proficient, I have learned so much from reading their posts!

Perhaps we will see some photos of your test pieces soon?

Chris
x

Edit to add: The online class offered here (http://www.craftsy.com/class/machine-knitting-essential-techniques/6832) is currently half price and it's absolutley fantastic. You can also ask the instructor (a well respected author of many machine knitting books) questions live throughout the class. This class doesn't cover the ribber (future classes probably will) but then again, you're not ready for the ribber classes yet anyway


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Dear Chris, thank you once again for taking so much of your time helping me. I can now see that I was rushing things thinking I can just pick up all the knitting techniques in a week. Yes you made me smile with your baking course and at the same time I felt like crying. I have been watching knitting videos for the past week or 2 and making notes, not realising that they make me more and more confused as I go. There is so much to learn and I haven't even grasped the basics. I was watching YouTube on how to program the computer part of the machine and manipulate the designs already in the computer practicing double bed knitting and not getting anywhere. I can't even remember how many times the carriage got suck and almost broke the needles, or the amount of time my knitting has dropped on the floor. I am having nightmares about it and 2 nights ago I heard a big bang and thought that my ribber has dropped on the floor. last week I managed to knit design number 97 (on single bed) and I was on cloud 9 all day, although I hated those floats on the back I thought that's it I can use my ribber to knit without floats, and maybe a nice jacquard, but no way I could managed and since then I have never felt so miserable all my life. My poor husband is trying to help but no success. He used to be a knitter in the 70's but just like me he forgot everything, must realise that we are getting on a bit and our minds are not the same. I will again take your advise, printed out your suggestions and after a nice cup of coffee, I shall start on the first = stockinette swatch and if that is ok, I'll continue with tuck, slip etc. You are such a wonderful person not to mention how patient you have been with me. Hopefully by the end of the century I will be able to knit a simple jumper. You know what? I was so eager to learn because I wanted to knit some xmas jumpers for my grand children but I might have to forget about it. Best regards to you
Eva


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Eva, you will get there, it may be a long and winding road sometimes, but every mistake teaches you something. I have boxes full of disasters, but I learnt a lot from them!


----------



## classixuk (Jul 16, 2016)

jaysclark said:


> Eva, you will get there, it may be a long and winding road sometimes, but every mistake teaches you something. I have boxes full of disasters, but I learnt a lot from them!


This is so very true!

I'm doing a blanket at the minute, and it's already contributed 3 new contributions to the disaster bin. ????

I'm now at row 1016 as we speak, and just waiting for the second half of it to download!

I'll have arms like the hulk when I'm finally finished ????

And Eva, you'll probably find that you will be ready for jumpers in time, if not, you'll definitely be ready for gifting beautiful hats and scarves! Keep up the good work! Cx


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

classixuk said:


> This is so very true!
> 
> I'm doing a blanket at the minute, and it's already contributed 3 new contributions to the disaster bin. ????
> 
> ...


Good luck, second half download is always nerve racking for me!


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

I would love to see the finished product,please. Send a picture.xx Eva


----------



## classixuk (Jul 16, 2016)

jaysclark said:


> Good luck, second half download is always nerve racking for me!


Well, luckily, this time around I managed to get it completed - that 'second half' setting up does take nerves of steel, huh?

It's not blocked yet, and I still need to crochet cast off the top, but I'm rather thrilled as it's my first full size blanket - it's for a good friend who got me into the craft 4 months ago. This is her dog (the love of her life, despite his nickname Ha).

Eva, you asked to see a photo. I was in 2 minds whether to post it, because I don't want you to rush things again. This is 2 colour jacquard done with both beds...but 3 months ago I was still learning how to use my first purchase - a single bed 950i to do the things I told you about! 
So please bare that in mind - you too will be at this stage soon if you do it step by step like we all did. I'd never used any knitting machines until 3 months ago. Please don't rush your learning.

Chris
x


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Chris WOW, WOW my goodness, this is so good I've never seen a blanket with real photo knitted into it, did you use designaknit8 software? This is exactly my idea of knitted creations I so much want to do this. Very very nice, you are a genius, I love it. Since I last wrote to you I have started knitting from the start, I lowered my ribber and went through the basics on the main bed, and as I completed each swatch I ticked them off the list you gave me. So far I've done the stockinette, the Tuck, Slip Stitch 2 colour fairisle and Thread lace. Then I stopped as I have a back ache and needed to rest (I am seeing an osteopath tomorrow so I'm going to be fine).I am not sure if I can try lace knitting just yet as I think I would need thin yarn for it and I only have 3-4 ply's so I might leave that and continue to practice using these first as I also need to learn how to program the computer part of the machine.
best regards and keep up the good work.

xx Eva


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

You can use 4 ply (uk) for lace


----------



## classixuk (Jul 16, 2016)

nuttynurse1153 said:


> Chris WOW, WOW my goodness, this is so good I've never seen a blanket with real photo knitted into it, did you use designaknit8 software? This is exactly my idea of knitted creations I so much want to do this. Very very nice, you are a genius, I love it. Since I last wrote to you I have started knitting from the start, I lowered my ribber and went through the basics on the main bed, and as I completed each swatch I ticked them off the list you gave me. So far I've done the stockinette, the Tuck, Slip Stitch 2 colour fairisle and Thread lace. Then I stopped as I have a back ache and needed to rest (I am seeing an osteopath tomorrow so I'm going to be fine).I am not sure if I can try lace knitting just yet as I think I would need thin yarn for it and I only have 3-4 ply's so I might leave that and continue to practice using these first as I also need to learn how to program the computer part of the machine.
> best regards and keep up the good work.
> 
> xx Eva


Hi Eva,

Thanks for your kind feedback. We will tell you how it's done once we have your knitted samples finished and photographed  I'm sure the girls will agree with me that's a fair exchange 

I was really encouraged to see that you had taken to the sample knitting. By my reckoning, that means that by the time of your posting yesterday, you had successfully knitted 5 beautiful squares, all in different techniques! I assume they all went smoothly?

Jaysclark has already replied to let you know that 3-4 plys can indeed be used to make the lace and fine lace samples:


jaysclark said:


> You can use 4 ply (uk) for lace


So I'm hoping that armed with that info, and hopefully a successful osteopath appointment, that you've been able to crack on with these?

Please don't miss the lace steps - they really do test all parts of your machine, as the computer (and you) need to 'keep track' of 2 carriages running on the bed simultaneously - each doing a different job (lace carriage making transfers, and the knit carriage providing new yarn for the next steps). You also need to make a woven sample so we can check if the brushes are working properly 

Once you've finished the lace and woven samples too, I would advise that you photograph them and post them here along with the previous samples so that we can look at the stitch formations and be sure that the samples have knitted up as we would expect them to. We'll be able to identify any problems early on that way.

You're about 5 steps closer to being able to make double bed jacquard now...keep it up, and congrats!

Chris
x


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi ladies,
thanks again, to be honest I have been resting today aching all over but I am about to take some photos, and get on with the lace knitting ( I am scared of that though) In the meantime whilst resting on my sofa, I was watching youtube videos on programming, but as usual got very confused when she got to the part when only a small part of a design was selected instead of the whole pattern, I turned my laptop off feeling quite miserable. Ok I will get on with the lace tomorrow, about the woven samples, I looked at it in the book but cannot see where I have place the yarn and why does it have to be an old yarn. Here are some photos not very good quality but just to show that I am doing my homework. LOL.


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Homework number 5 not getting anywhere on lace knitting. I am following all instructions in the book provided for brother kh965, I have tried different patterns from Stitch world but my lace carriage not selecting needles , the K carriage just knitting normal stocking stitches. I am following instructions on the machine computer, to no avail. What am I doing wrong again?I have checked the magnet on the lace carriage I have also oiled.could somebody take me through step by step please I am losing my mind. Thank you


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Are you taking the Lace carriage past the turn mark on the first selection row?


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes I. Do,set it onN and take it to the right but no needles selected.so I try with k carriage that is set on N and middle buttons for lace pushed in.but only knitting. Plain stitches.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

You need to move lace carriage from left to right, then back to left and possibly again to right and left until no needles are selected and a 2 appears in window to tell you next you knit 2 rows with knitting carriage. Knitting carriage starts from the right side.
Which pattern do you try to knit? Lace carriage always starts from left, knitting carriage from right.
Depending on the pattern when you move lace carriage from left to right nothing might happen, but then when you move it back needles are selected. You continue with lace carriage until no needle is selected and lace carriage back on left side. Then you start with knitting carriage from right to left and back to right.
Then again lace carriage....


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

I have tried pattern number 106, 137,208 and knitted a meter of plain knitting.Yes I have Lc on left kc on right. Thank you for trying to help


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Starting with pattern 106, have lace carriage outside sensor (on extension rail), move to right, needles should select, go back to left, stitches transfer and no needle will select,memo window should show number 2, then 2 rows with knitting carriage.
If no needle select on this first row of pattern 106 then the machine did not sense the lace carriage. Are you sure there is a magnet in the back middle part?


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

nuttynurse1153 said:


> Yes I. Do,set it onN and take it to the right but no needles selected.so I try with k carriage that is set on N and middle buttons for lace pushed in.but only knitting. Plain stitches.


Woah! Step back, do not press any buttons in when using lace carriage. Knit carriage completely normal. Lace carriage way out left on extension rail, knit carriage on right extension rail. Programme lace pattern, then move lace carriage to the right, is it moving the timing belt?


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi, there is a magnet and tested it by touching it with a needle, I started all over again done what you've suggested and found that on the right side of knitting (facing away from you) yarn caught up on the gate-pegs in about every 2 cm, I suppose maybe those were the stitches supposed to be transfered? but didn't just hanging there holding/pulling the knitting up. This is crazy now, should I go back to hand knitting?


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Nope, take a deep breath

Lace needs careful weighting and a good sponge bar. It is best to have about 20 rows of waste yarn first on which to hang weights

Try the lace carriage without yarn and see what it is doing.

Also what yarn are you using? Acrylic is good to start with, has some stretch


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Go slower.
Start again and don't give up.
Put some needles ( 20 L to 20 R) in B and move lace carriage with pattern 106 from left to right. Are any needles selected? They should be. If not, then something is wrong. If yes, move lace carriage back. The needles that were selected will transfer the stitches to the needle on the left. Stop. See if they were transferred or maybe just hang in front of the needle, not totally transferred. There now should be a few empty needles, still in B position and the needles left to the empty needles have 2 stitches.
Stop here and tell us what you see. this is for pattern 106 starting with row 1.


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

It's me again, I started all over again knitted a few rows,but no stitches were transfered just plain knitting, when number 2 appeared on memo window I knitted 2 rows with KC, when it went blank I used the lace carriage until number 2 appeared again, checked every row if the stitches were transfered but nothing happened.You will be able to see from the photos it is a complete mess.Thank you for spending so much time with me. I do appreciate it. I wish I could send you some flowers.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Let's go one more step back, again the same pattern #106. Knit a few rows just stockinette. Then turn machine on, pattern 106, lace carriage all the way to the left on rail. then you move lace carriage to the right. Does anything happen? Needles should be selected.
Please answer this first. 
When you move the lace carriage back to the left and no needles were selected on the first pass, nothing can and will happen.
Also is your ready light on?


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Lace carriage on the left, moved it to the right, needles remain in B position , moved it back to the left, ready light on & flashing.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Should the ready light be flashing or just be on?
I would think not flashing, but I use a different model machine.


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

In the meantime, my hubby noticed that the magnet is cracked and some glue on it, I contacted the guy I bought it from and he'll replace it for me. maybe it wasn't my fault after all. Thank you for your time. regards
Eva


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

It sound to me that you haven't input the pattern correctly because the light shouldn't be flashing. You have probably forgot to push the step key at the end of inputting.


----------



## classixuk (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi Eva,

Well done on the samples! They look fabulous...you can practice your blocking technique on them and get rid of the paperweights. A nice steaming will have them laying flat.

So it seems that your tuck and slip buttons are working...that's good news.

Not so sure about the thread lace though. That red yarn (I'm assuming it was in feeder B) shouldn't be showing in long lines on the right of the work. Can you repeat that swatch, this time with some sewing thread in feeder B instead of yarn? What you should end up with is a fabric where the stitches are made with either the yarn and the sewing thread in the same stitches, or just the sewing thread on it's own in some of the stitches. Make sure to press the MC and LACE buttons in on the carriage after the initial pass from left to right that pre-selects the needles....oh, and if as you are working there are any needles at the edges that move to D position...manually move them back to B position, otherwise you will end up with 'thready ends' and a huge mess on the floor.  

About your lace...I'm so pleased you tried it. This is the reason it's so important to try each technique, it identifies any broken parts on the machine early enough for you to have the seller repair/replace them. Imagine if you'd not explored it until 6 months down the line? It would have been a repair at your expense then! So already, you slowing down just a tad has added to your bank account with a huge saving!

I'm interested to know if it's the lace carriage mechanism that's broken, or if it's the piece at the back that engages the drive belt/sensor.

Can you do a quick test for us?

1. With the power off, and no programming, cast on from needle 15L to 15R and knit 8 rows of stockinette. End with the knitting carriage on the right (knit an extra row if you need to).
2. Starting at needle 14L, use your 'every other needle' ruler and slide every other needle out to D position. So you will end up with a needle at B, a needle at D, a needle at B and so on along the bed.
3. Take your lace carriage (don't power on the machine) and place it at the left of the bed. Make sure the switch on it is not set to "F"!
4. Run it once from left to right (it will feel a bit weird, but don't worry). The 'drive belt' behind the needle bed (black strip with holes in it) should move with your lace carriage as you go. If it doesn't, stop, take the carriage off the bed, and try mounting the lace carriage again at the left, but a bit further in towards the machine, so it can connect with the drive belt and try again. Once the drive belt is moving with the carriage, do your row.

What you should have left is a bed of needles in B position that have one needle empty, and the next needle with 2 stitches on it, repeating across the bed.

Can you confirm if you have this or not? If you do, do the next test...

Next test...

Carrying on from before...don't touch anything...

Take your lace carriage off the bed and place it back at the left (on the extension rail) in the position that guarantees it will engage with the drive belt.

1. Switch on the machine and program a lace pattern into it. When the machine says it is ready, move the lace carriage past the turn mark and back across the knitting.
2. You should have some needles out at D position now. If you don't, try moving the lace carriage across 2 more rows.

Are any needles at D position? Can you let us know?

Thanks.
Chris
x

P.S. Just look at how many MK'ers you have helping you now you've put some photographs up of your successful samples! We're all wanting you to succeed!!! 

P.P.S. Where are you from Eva? I saw American flag weights and £50 notes in your sample pictures? Are you an ex-pat of one country? Cx


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi, thank you so much for your reply, unfortunately I have already packed up the lace carriage to be posted tomorrow morning, I've sealed it too tight and snug that if I open it I will not be able to wrap it up again. Is there any other way I could test the drive belt/sensor?.You got me worried a little, although the guy I spoke to was ok no problem he'll send me an other lace carriage, but what if it isn't that that causing the problem/
?
xx
Eva


----------



## classixuk (Jul 16, 2016)

It will be the lace carriage Eva...your machine has selected and changed needles for everything else using the K carriage!

Maybe try out the weaving while the lace carriage gets swapped?

That reminds me...you asked about why I suggested you only use old yarn to weave with?

My apologies...here in the North of England, "any old ....." means "anything you weren't keeping for a special use".

So to clarify..."use any yarn that you have laying about to do the weave with"


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Sunny good morning to you Chris,
I've re-done the thread lace pattern (well a different one) but not sure which pattern it is , I cannot recognise it, lol.I used the thread yarn in feeder B, and white yarn in A. front and back photos enclosed,I wonder what you think Chris, still practicing on the tensions as each yarn is different. Thank you for your time. 
Have you finished your blanket yet? 
Once I know what I'm doing I'll knit a small jacket for a Chihuahua (small enough to start with, I have drawn out the pattern it is a simple one to start with and will work out how many stitches and rows I will need after I knitted a swatch. 
best regards
eva


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

For the pink and white thread lace did you use the plaiting feeder plate?


----------



## classixuk (Jul 16, 2016)

nuttynurse1153 said:


> Sunny good morning to you Chris,
> I've re-done the thread lace pattern (well a different one) but not sure which pattern it is , I cannot recognise it, lol.I used the thread yarn in feeder B, and white yarn in A. front and back photos enclosed,I wonder what you think Chris, still practicing on the tensions as each yarn is different. Thank you for your time.
> Have you finished your blanket yet?
> Once I know what I'm doing I'll knit a small jacket for a Chihuahua (small enough to start with, I have drawn out the pattern it is a simple one to start with and will work out how many stitches and rows I will need after I knitted a swatch.
> ...


Morning to you too Eva...not so sure about the sunny part though!

Your thread lace mechanism does seem to be working. If you plan to use any thread lace in your designs, I have found that the end result on a standard bed is usually best achieved with the main yarn being no thicker than 1 or 2 ply, and the secondary yarn a sewing thread. Something to remember when you come back to it perhaps?

For your woven sample, there are 2 ways you can achieve it, and both are detailed in your manual. The first requires you to feed the weaving yarn through your tension mast, and then into the 'groove' at the side of your carriage (one on the left, one on the right). You need to take the yarn out of the groove and place it into the other side at the end of each row.

The second technique operates more like intarsia, in that your weaving yarn is placed on the floor and you lay the yarn across the entire needle bed before passing the carriage over the needles. Personally I prefer this technique as you can weave multiple yarns.

I played around with a few different techniques a couple of weeks ago...yet all used the same yarn to weave with. You can have so much fun with weaving! I've attached a pretty poor photo of all my samples knitted one after the other, just to give you an idea of how different the texture becomes!

I do believe you're now ready to knit that jacket for your Chihaua. Who'd have thought you'd be producing so much stuff without even touching the ribber yet?


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi Karla, no I didn't use plaiting feeder plate I am still learning the basics and haven't got that far yet lol.
happy knitting, regards
Eva


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Good afternoon Chris, how are you today? My first project, little doggie coat.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## classixuk (Jul 16, 2016)

nuttynurse1153 said:


> Good afternoon Chris, how are you today? My first project, little doggie coat.


This is simply fantastic Eva. I mean Wow!!! You see, you CAN do it, and you HAVE done it, and I'm sure everybody agrees with me that as first projects go, this is one of the best we've seen! I love the trim too...very festive looking. What did you use? 

When you receive your new lace carriage back in the post you are going to be whizzing along...just think of all those picot hems you're going to be able to make? 

Did you manage to try any of the weaving patterns yet? I'm wondering what the trim yarn would look like woven as a snowman motif? 

It seems as though your initial issues with your KH-965 are pretty much well under order now, so it might be nice to start some new forum threads for your future projects.

Chris
x


----------



## landofoz (Mar 30, 2016)

Chris i am following this, great topic as i have started into machine knitting again. I have a KH965i and i have a new to me SK860 which has just arrived its hard to get yarn here, but i can buy from the shops 8ply for my 860.

So i will follow this subject carefully.


----------



## classixuk (Jul 16, 2016)

landofoz said:


> Chris i am following this, great topic as i have started into machine knitting again. I have a KH965i and i have a new to me SK860 which has just arrived its hard to get yarn here, but i can buy from the shops 8ply for my 860.
> 
> So i will follow this subject carefully.


Wow! An electronic mid-gauge machine and an electronic standard bed too? How fabulous...you're going to have a whale of a time with those. Lovely choice of machines!

Cx


----------



## landofoz (Mar 30, 2016)

Chris , You are terrific Nutty Nurse sounds like me to a tee, I ended up with Depression i set my sights so high i wanted to be like everyone else who had years and years of experience .Susie knitter was my other Helper ,she was always so willing and her work is so lovely.
Thank you all for listening to us, but we will get there in the end.(i hope)


----------



## classixuk (Jul 16, 2016)

landofoz said:


> Chris , You are terrific Nutty Nurse sounds like me to a tee, I ended up with Depression i set my sights so high i wanted to be like everyone else who had years and years of experience .Susie knitter was my other Helper ,she was always so willing and her work is so lovely.
> Thank you all for listening to us, but we will get there in the end.(i hope)


If you ever find "the end" please do let the rest of us know how to get there    because it seems to me there isn't one in this fabulous craft! 

Every new project opens up yet another avenue to explore - it's like Wonderland! Hee hee

Cx


----------



## landofoz (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Nuttynurse, you are going along great so i have some charity blankets to finish and as i make Wraps of love.i will then practice the lessons you have just done . Maybe some day i will call on you for some Help.

regards maggie


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi Chris, thanks for your reply, that little dog jacket was just a simple design already built in the edging was knitted by hand (to be honest the edging was taken me longer than the whole garment, lol). I still not happy with the floats at the back, and guess what Chris I managed to draw a small design and entered into the computer knitted a small swatch but then delete it because of the floats. I am thinking of re-do it again and perhaps try to knit it as tuck stitch if it possible I am not sure. Also working on intarsia but that is another day or year. Taking one step at the time, but it's difficult for me being impatient by nature..
Best regards
Eva


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi Maggie, thanks for your trust and optimism, you cannot imagine how much I struggle, at one point last week I ended up in tears, it's not easy and I far from knowing enough to advise anyone else. But be assured I'll be here if you need me.At the moment Chris is my mentor, she is so kind and helpful.
Happy knitting
regards
Eva


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> Good luck, second half download is always nerve racking for me!


I upgraded my E6000 console to the 32K. Now I download part 1 as Stitch Pattern A and when that has downloaded, the second part at Stitch Patten B. No more worrying about the second part downloading while I knit the first part.

If you don't know if you have an 8K or 32K, try downloading the second part. If you don't get an error message, you might have the larger memory.


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi Sue,
I am back with further problems, I've been trying out my colour changer and knit on double bed jacquard, I've given instructions for Ladderback technique which as suggested I can use 3-4 ply yarn (which I have), so I picked out a pattern from computer and knitted away in 2 colours changed yarns every 2nd rows MC Rib button on computer pushed in but all I was getting is 3 to one ribs on both sides and stripes but no pattern. So I tried again as I never give up, well not yet anyway, I picked another design in 2 colours (which was my drawing and given the number 901,) a simple design of snow fakes, but this time I didn't press the MC rib button and knitted away hoping that maybe the MEMO screen will let me know when to change to the 2nd colour, the memo didn't show anything just the row counts and bleeped when the repeat is started. So I just changed to the 2 nd colour then 1st and so on, so I was getting the same thing 3 to 1 ribs with stripes and no design patterns. For the Ladderback I have done the following way: after knitting the ribbing I transferred all stit5ches to main bed, set pitch lever to H, then transferred every 4th stitch to ribber bed changed knob to KC set tension on both carriages ,selected pattern knitted one row which selected pattern row 1, set ribber to slip one row PR and both PART buttons pushed in. and started knitting.
what am I doing wrong again Sue?
Best regards
Eva


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I always have an even number of needles on the ribber bed no matter what DJ technique I am knitting......this will mean you have an uneven number on the main bed and the end needles on the main bed.

Ladder Backed instructions if starting with normal rib.......
After transferring stitches up to main bed take the heal of a stitch down to the ribber bed. You need a full set of stitches on the main bed.
Put the pitch lever on H5
Start the main DJ pattern with the carriage on the left.......the outer side of the turn mark
Program the pattern and put the DJ key on........this is the last of the variation keys.
Put the main yarn/back ground colour into the ribber connector plate.
Put the KC11 key on and pass the turn mark......it must pass across this mark because this is how the machine reads the pattern/knows what the carriage is doing......if you don't pass it then you won't get a pattern!
All needles that are on the main bed......that are to be knitted with the back ground/main yarn.....should be selected when you reach the right hand side. Check this because if they haven't been selected than the pattern hasn't been read.
Although you have done one row of knitting it is only a plain row. You haven't at this point knit a pattern row!
Now set the carriages; 
Main carriage both part buttons in; 
Ribber carriage left part button up, slide lever on ribber carriage on the tight setting.....right side; 
Main carriage two stitch tensions higher than ribber carriage.
Now knit to the left. The back ground stitches will have been knitted but the contrast stitches wont be knitted. The needles will be selected to knit these as you are going back to the left.
Now change to contrast yarn for your next two movements of the carriage. Whilst going back to the right you will be knitting the contrast yarn not knitted for the first row of the pattern and at the same time selecting the needles for the contrast yarn in the second row of the pattern which will be knit going back to the left.


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi, thank you for the info, I think this is how I knitted the swatch I mean all the settings were the same and when the 1st row was knitted that was just selection of needles. I could see of the way the needles were selected representing the design, but me stupid did not put the DJ key on which as you suggested the last of the variation keys. Should I still have the MC RIB button pushed? and when do I change the colours every 2nd row?
many many thanks for your time.
regards
eva


----------

